# fourchette (température, prix)



## uchi

hola!
Que significa fourchette en esta frase?
Le rapport prédit aussi une augmentation probable des temperatures de 1,8 à 4 degrés au XXIe siècle, avec une fourchette plus large oscillant entre 1,1 et 6,4 degrés.
gracias!


----------



## Namarne

Significa el espacio comprendido entre los dos extremos que acaba de estipular. 
Una "fourchette" comprendida entre 1,1 y 6,4 grados de temperatura es mayor que la comprendida entre 1,8 y 4 grados. 
Pienso que, en estos casos, suele traducirse por "horquilla", y también por "abanico".


----------



## Namarne

Aquí es mejor "horquilla", pues "abanico" se emplea más bien cuando hay toda una serie de opciones intermedias a elegir.


----------



## jivansegco

Buenas tardes he encontrado muchas veces fourchette en el campo presupuestario y fiscal y la primera entrada del eurodicotom dice justo: "Tenedor". Que opinan?

Hasta pronto.


----------



## josé león

¿Y se utiliza "intervalo"?... Saludos

jl


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, la verdad es que no soy ningún experto en la materia, así que no lo puedo decir con seguridad. 
En los informativos, en la prensa, en fin, en el lenguaje periodístico yo nunca había oído *tenedor* con este significado, al menos en España; siempre he oído* horquilla*, *abanico *o, como dice *josé león*, *intervalo*. Y quizá algún otro término que no recuerdo. 
Un saludo,


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

No se utiliza* tenedor*, al menos en España. Un tenedor es sólo la _fourchete_ que utilizamos para comer.  
NOTA: El *Eurodicotom* me ha dado a mí también otras veces resultados que, luego al contrastarlos, han resultado ser no válidos.  Espero que lo vayan mejorando poco a poco...

*Abanico *es otra cosa, es un conjunto de valores definidos que no tienen por qué ni ser numéricos ni estar dentro de un rango. Nunca se usa en estadística. Se puede usar en ciertos textos comerciales, por ejemplo, "disponemos de este sofá en un gran abanico de colores".

*Horquilla* se utiliza mucho a nivel periodístico. En estadística se suele usar *intervalo o rango de valores*.

Saludos.


----------



## Mathild

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment se traduit "fourchette de prix".
Il s'agit par exemple d'un prix d'un objet qui varie entre 100€ et 300€. L'écart entre les 100€ et les 300€ est "la fourchette de prix".
Je ne sais pas si il y a un mot équivalent en espagnol.
Merci par avance.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En ese contexto comercial, podría servir _abanico de precios_, _escala de precios_ o _gama de precios_. (Yo optaría por lo segundo).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Comme mentionné par Chics, j'opterais en espagnol pour "horquilla de precios", comme dans ces exemples: http://www.google.com/search?q=horq...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es

Si le mot est trop technique, "escala de precios", mentionné par Namarne, est valable aussi.


----------



## Mathild

Merci beaucoup à tous les deux.


----------



## Mathild

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, 
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à traduire l'expression suivante: Fourchette de prix.
Il s'agit d'un graphique qui comprend les prix entre le prix le plus bas et le prix le plus haut.
Il s'agit d'une expression française et j'aimerais connaître l'équivalent en espagnol.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## camargo

Hola Mathild

Par la definition que tu donnes, ça pourrait bien être un "abanico de precios".

Saludos


----------



## guay

Hola, 
Normalmente se dice: "horquilla de precios".
También podría ser "intervalo de precios", pero se utiliza más el primero.
Saludos,
HH


----------



## Mathild

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Ya existe un hilo  (en el que participastes) sobre el mismo término: **** Los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## cónica

Hola,
alguien me podría decir lo que significa fourchette explicite d´inflation en el siguiente contexto:
Depuis 1985, la Banque Espagnole fixe une fourchette explicite d´inflation, fondée sur le taux moyen...
desde 1985, la Banca Española fija ...................., basada en la tasa media.
graciasssss


----------



## ratóncolorao

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Pouvez-vous me dire qu'est-ce que les mots en caractères gras signifient?

Les chiffres de vente annoncés par *** sont cependant *dans la fourchette *la plus basse de ce que prévoyaient les analystes financiers.

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## lm064

Podría ser "en el abanico", creo.


----------



## VRF

Hola Ratón:

"_están sin embargo dentro del rango / horquilla más baja ...."_

es un empleo simbólico de la palabra "tenedor", porque si lo colocas (el tenedor) de forma horizontal, sus dientes describen líneas y colocado encima de un esquema, establece rangos... No sé si me explico


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

el sentido de FOURCHETTE sería en español: Gama, escala, abanico. En tu frase yo pondria: EN LA GAMA (O ESCALA) más baja

Iben Xavier

PD: Rango que te sugieren arriba, parece mejor


----------



## ratóncolorao

je vous remercie à tous de votre aide


----------



## Letempsdescerises

Bonjour, je suis en train de lire le journal en français et j'ai trouvé cette expression ''Se situer dans une fourchette''.
''Dans la dernière enquête publiée, réalisée par l'IFOP pour _Paris Match_ du 10 au 13 janvier, François Hollande, Nicolas Sarkozy et Marine Le Pen *se situent dans une fourchette* de 5,5 points. Mi-décembre 2011, 7,5 points les séparaient''.

J'aimerais bien savoir comment traduire cette phrase en espagnol ou simplement savoir son signifié en français. 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## GURB

Hola
...se sitúan en un intervalo/ en *una horquilla* de 5,5 puntos.


> Los tipos de interés en EE.UU. se mantienen en una horquilla de entre el 0 y el 0,25%. RTVE.es


----------



## Letempsdescerises

Merci GURB


----------



## KarenBarrios

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir á tous!

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la signification Fourchette salariale, je suis en train de régarder un poste de travail mais je comprend pas ça!

Merci


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
N'oublie pas de regarder dans le dictionnaire, et les fils déjà ouverts...
Cordialement.
JPRR modérateur.

NB : merci de ne pas répondre à ce message qui sera supprimé lorsque tu l'auras vu.


----------

